# front bonnet spoiler lip - installation?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

just got one in carbon fiber. I'm at a loss as to attaching the damned thing. I stuck on the rear boot lip spoiler with 3M VHB double-sided tape....but there was a whole lot of surface area and so it's on there quite good.

This lip for the front I just got - has four attachment points. I'm not sure if that's going to be enough.

How have you, if you installed it, gone about sticking this front lip on? Don't really want to see it go flying off at 150mph...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> just got one in carbon fiber. I'm at a loss as to attaching the damned thing. I stuck on the rear boot lip spoiler with 3M VHB double-sided tape....but there was a whole lot of surface area and so it's on there quite good.
> 
> This lip for the front I just got - has four attachment points. I'm not sure if that's going to be enough.
> 
> How have you, if you installed it, gone about sticking this front lip on? Don't really want to see it go flying off at 150mph...




Any pics of it and its fittings?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Doesn't sound right. What brand?

On the standard front lip (at least for the R33) there are about 12 bolts, if I remember correctly.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ah, oops, bonnet lip is different, I think the standard one IS 4 screws...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> just got one in carbon fiber. I'm at a loss as to attaching the damned thing. I stuck on the rear boot lip spoiler with 3M VHB double-sided tape....but there was a whole lot of surface area and so it's on there quite good.
> 
> This lip for the front I just got - has four attachment points. I'm not sure if that's going to be enough.
> 
> How have you, if you installed it, gone about sticking this front lip on? Don't really want to see it go flying off at 150mph...


Tiger seal or equivalent.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Very strong double sided tape - held mine no problem at an indicated 160mph.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Having seen many GTR's roll through my friends shop, I always give them a good once over, in, out and under, and look for any mods or ideas that I may or may not try. Now I have noticed more than a few that have used a two sided tape, and then further secured it by drilling some holes through the bonnet and securely anchoring it the bonnet. Extreme, and I am not one for drilling holes in the bonnet like that, but it seems they were very secure. some I have seen were glassed in and painted, others just tape.


----------



## RevO (Sep 19, 2010)

I wouldn´t use double sided tape, i think it´s to dangerous.

In germany is something called Sicaflex, it´s used to glue bodykits to the chassis. If you don´t like the bonnet lip anymore you can remove is without marks.

Cheers Kevin


----------

